# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Entacmea quadricolor

## Julio Macieira

_Entacmea quadricolor_

*Cor:* Vermelho; Rosa; Verde; Castanho

*Dieta:* Fotosintético

*Agressividade:* (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 3 a 5

*Dificuldade:* 1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 3

*Iluminação:* (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3 a 5

*Corrente:* (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 3

*Reef Safe:* Sim

*Notas Gerais:* Sendo das anémonas consideradas mais fáceis de manter, não devem ser desprezadas as suas nessecidades, bem como a sua agressividade e toxicidade em caso de morte!
Apesar de fotosintética, pode fazer parte da sua dieta camarão, peixe branco (tipo filetes), e minhocas...principalmente quando na ausência de hospedes (peixes palhaço  :SbClown:  ).

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Aqui vai a minha  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Ricardo Santos

*Cor:* Vermelho; Rosa; Verde; Castanho

*Dieta:* Fotosintético

*Agressividade:* (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 3 a 5

*Dificuldade:* 1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 3

*Iluminação:* (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3 a 5

*Corrente:* (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 3

*Reef Safe:* Sim

*Notas Gerais:* Sendo das anémonas concideradas mais fáceis de manter, não devem ser despresadas as suas nessecidades, bem como a sua agressividade e toxicidade em caso de morte!
Apesar de fotosintética, pode fazer parte da sua dieta camarão, peixe branco (tipo filetes), e minhocas...principalmente quando na ausência de hospedes (peixes palhaço  :SbClown:  ).

Mais uma foto:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A minha Entacmea quadricolor Rosa.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Aqui fica uma que tive no meu aqua anterior



Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Desta vez, a do Carlos Mota:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bonitas anémonas, aproveito para corrigir o nome científico: _Entacmea quadricolor_ e não _Etacmea quadricolor_

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Depoimento:

Ganhei uma a mais ou menos seis meses atrás e para já tenho 6......

Estou fazendo caixa para a minha próxima montagem de um reef de 400 L.

----------

